# REMIS vario roof lights



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience of closing faults with REMIS vario roof lights. For whatever reason and with no warning signs my roof light will not fully close .
It seems that the securing lock down hooks ( A + B on the picture ) are out of synch . 

When the hatch is down hook ‘A’ appears to be fully engaged in its window housing while hook ‘B’ is not engaged in its housing at all , so when closed the light is full down but not really fully tightened down on one side only .

Is there a way to adjust the closing sequence on these window mechanisms that I can’t obviously see or are they factory set and it’s just a case of buying a new and expensive new winding system ?

I’ve tried looking for an operating manual / drawing on the web but can’t seem to find one , any help gratefully received

Many thanks


----------



## Alicat (May 31, 2010)

Hi

Yes - had a similar problem, roof light would pop open on the motorway. I had a quick look and saw that the hooks were not engaging in the slots.

Bad news is I don't know how to adjust them as mine was sorted under warranty.

Tony


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

My problem was on a Remistar electric model, but may be similar.

The catches are driven by a pair of steel cables that have a spiral concentric groove which was driven by an alloy cog. It may be that they just have slipped at one side so need realigning.

Remis are useless and were no help, however I worked out what was wrong with mine and just ordered the bits from Miriad.


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi, well this must be your lucky day, have just what your looking for.
Had the same problem with our remitop, was a bit concerned at opening the winder unit up to look inside incase springs and bits popped out,were lucky enough to pop onto the Remis trade stand at the Dusseldorf show and the very very nice man gave me a new unit free of charge :wink: :wink: complete with the fitting instuctions,so if you'd like to PM me your address & phone details i'll pop them in the post to you,the problem looks like the worm shafts need adjusting to the same lenght, but the picturials will show you.

Regards Nigel


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Happycampers said:


> Hi, well this must be your lucky day, have just what your looking for.
> Had the same problem with our remitop, was a bit concerned at opening the winder unit up to look inside incase springs and bits popped out,were lucky enough to pop onto the Remis trade stand at the Dusseldorf show and the very very nice man gave me a new unit free of charge :wink: :wink: complete with the fitting instuctions,so if you'd like to PM me your address & phone details i'll pop them in the post to you,the problem looks like the worm shafts need adjusting to the same lenght, but the picturials will show you.
> 
> Regards Nigel


Looks like I may be correct then


----------

